# Just have to vent



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So it's been 5 months since I've last had the touch of a woman (yeah I know, it's nothing compared to others). I hate not knowing when I will be intimate with another woman again, I hate the fact that I'm such a touchy feely kind of person. I loved the cuddling, kissing, hugging, holding hands, the passion of making love, the physical pure raw sex....I miss all of this.

My stbxw wife is not missing this, as she has another man in her life now. AGH!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry just had to vent.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

To follow up, it's not necessarily the sex I'm missing (although I am) it's the being wanted by another person that I really miss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

I TOTALLY get what you are saying. I haven't had any since February and it has been years since it was any kind of passionate. I'm looking at another 2 years AT LEAST before I will have the chance to feel the touch of a man again, and knowing that is driving me six ways of insane 

I'm sorry you are going through this, but I'm sure that eventually you will find someone who appreciates your sentiments toward physical connection


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Proud, I find myself in a similar situation. I miss her sleeping next to me. Waking up next to her. It's tough. Lately, I've been thinking a lot about us and our intimate moments. It's not a good feeling since you know most likely those moments will never happen again or when you think that someone else had moments like that with your STBXW or is having them now. Anyways, my advice is to keep working on yourself and you will stop feeling like that once you get over her.


----------



## yellowsubmarine (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to fall right asleep when he was next to me. That has not happened in the last year and a half. I no longer sleep the way I used to.

I have had those moments where I missed cuddling up to someone to watch tv, or just drop my legs on his lap. He would always sit, and I would always get more comfortable on the couch. I miss those moments.

But I must be strong.... and starting thinking about something else. Cannot let this drag me down!


----------



## coachman (Jan 31, 2012)

Well let me give you another point of view.

STBXW and I sleep in the same bed every night. Wake up to her every morning. See her naked everyday.

Haven't been intimate (and won't be) for about 8 months. 

Just because you have them in your bed doesn't bring the connection back. Yes we have cuddled and watch tv together nightly and it's great to have the company of your best friend...but it's still the person who is quitting the marriage, had an affair and whom I don't trust a word she says. 

Still, it's nice to know she is there even if it won't last much longer.

It would sure be easier for the healing process if she's wasn't there, but I'm still enjoying the last few moments we have.


----------

